# Woke up and decided to take some pictures...check it out :)



## StarScream! (Apr 28, 2009)

Woke up, rolled over, grabbed my bass, and took some pictures. Tell me what you think. 

StarScream!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow. Thank you for this thread. Really. Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## stardust77722 (Apr 28, 2009)

nice photos thanks for sharing them


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 29, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> Wow. Thank you for this thread. Really. Thank you from the bottom of my heart



Hehe, you are very welcome.


----------



## Hole (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Melian (Apr 30, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Woke up, rolled over, grabbed my bass, and took some pictures. *Tell me what you think*.



I think...you need to put the bass down.


----------



## Esther (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, you're awfully cute first thing in the morning


----------



## CherryRVA (May 2, 2009)

hmm....bass guitar as clothing....

Works for me!


----------



## the hanging belly (May 3, 2009)

Thats pretty hot! Thanks


----------



## chicken legs (May 3, 2009)

..im jealous of a bass guitar..:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (May 3, 2009)

Very nice! :bow:


----------



## StarScream! (May 3, 2009)

Haha, awww. Thanks for the wonderful comments. I was feeling kind of down, but you girls are making me feel better. :blush:


----------



## the hanging belly (May 4, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, awww. Thanks for the wonderful comments. I was feeling kind of down, but you girls are making me feel better. :blush:



Aww. You seriously do have a great belly, and your hair is lovely The only thing wrong with those photos is that your belly button is shielded behind your bass (though as a musician too, i must say it looks like a fairly nice bass!)


----------



## Fangs (May 9, 2009)

:eat1:

Now this is something to wake up to!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 10, 2009)

You are so hot, you are on fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire!

I love the bass too, BHM musicians do it for me big time :wubu:

Bella xXx


----------



## HB1 (May 10, 2009)

'Tis a well-known fact that the act of picking up a guitar increases a man's sexiness by 6000%.

As for knowing what to do with said guitar


----------



## Tracii (May 18, 2009)

6 string bass and a swoon worthy belly whats better than that?
So cute and that hair I love it.:kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2009)

Wow. Hot has been reinvented. :wubu:


----------



## Sephiran427 (May 19, 2009)

I'm a guy, and I wish I had your body...


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 19, 2009)

Now, the question is, does your guitar hero have star power?  Nice set dude!


----------



## StarScream! (May 19, 2009)

Wow, thank you everyone for the comments. I go away for a few days, and my thread gets love


----------



## unconventional (May 22, 2009)

haha my boyfriend might kill me for looking at pics of other men in this forum, but i really must tell you that you are very very attractive. Thank you for posting those.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 16, 2009)

unconventional said:


> haha my boyfriend might kill me for looking at pics of other men in this forum, but i really must tell you that you are very very attractive. Thank you for posting those.



Haha, well thank you :blush:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 16, 2009)

i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 16, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, umm...you are beautiful, by the way. :smitten:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 16, 2009)

as are you  thanks


----------



## Venom (Jun 16, 2009)

wow, your pictures are amazing... I wish I found out about this site before now


----------



## Lizzy... (Jun 17, 2009)

*Squeals with delight at your sexiness!!!!* I always loved long hair, and musicians too, mrrrar!


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2009)

oh my bobby....
you dirty lil boy...


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2009)

Venom said:


> wow, your pictures are amazing... I wish I found out about this site before now



Aww, thank you. Awesome user name you have there.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2009)

Lizzy... said:


> *Squeals with delight at your sexiness!!!!* I always loved long hair, and musicians too, mrrrar!



:wubu: thank you. :bow:


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2009)

vermillion said:


> oh my bobby....
> you dirty lil boy...



Haha, :blush:

View attachment 65678


Here is a picture that got deleted from the original post. :happy:


----------



## vermillion (Jun 20, 2009)

you ladies should all be jealous
i have slept at this mans house
two nights...
he's hugged me...
and played bass for me...

we're twins separated at birth....


----------



## lilme (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pics they are so good

your cute


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2009)

lilme said:


> Thank you for sharing your pics they are so good



heh, his pictures are so good they lured someone to make their first post!

Welcome, Lilme


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 22, 2009)

vermillion said:


> you ladies should all be jealous
> i have slept at this mans house
> two nights...
> he's hugged me...
> ...



Yep, then you had to move way up there. Now you can't stay with me anymore. 

I will be coming through Seattle on tour next year though.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 22, 2009)

lilme said:


> Thank you for sharing your pics they are so good
> 
> your cute



Glad you liked them  Thank you.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 22, 2009)

edx said:


> heh, his pictures are so good they lured someone to make their first post!
> 
> Welcome, Lilme



Hahaha, ahh yeah! Making people make their first post. I rule or something


----------



## lilme (Jul 6, 2009)

oh so good looking thank you for the tread


----------



## lilme (Jul 6, 2009)

edx said:


> heh, his pictures are so good they lured someone to make their first post!
> 
> Welcome, Lilme


thank you for the welcome


----------



## lilme (Jul 6, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Yep, then you had to move way up there. Now you can't stay with me anymore.
> 
> I will be coming through Seattle on tour next year though.


I sure am jealous:happy:


----------



## StarScream! (Jul 7, 2009)

lilme said:


> I sure am jealous:happy:



Haha, where are you located. Maybe I'll come hit you up on tour as well.


----------



## lilme (Jul 9, 2009)

Vegas 
I now its far :happy:


----------

